# CUPS: gleichzeitiger Ausdruck auf 2 Druckern möglich?

## rootsite_berlin

Hallo Forum,

wie im Titel schon beschrieben: ist es möglich CUPS so zu konfigurieren, dass Printjobs quasi "ge-multiplexed" werden?

Folgende Idee steht dafür Pate: Ich betreibe CUPS mit einem standard Drucker und dem cups-pdf Drucker. Bis jetzt muss ich

jedes Dokument extra an die entsprechenden Drucker schicken -> das ist aber lästig.

Fällt euch eine Möglichkeit ein, dass CUPS (oder was anderes) den Druckauftrag automatisch an den cups-pdf Drucker multipliziert?

Bin für alle Ideen dankbar.

Gruß,

rsb

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest dir einen Wrapper schreiben, mit dem du es an beide Drucker versendest.

Die Frage ist nur, ob du das dann als Drucker für die Programme einrichten kannst.

(Ich denke, es sollte als RAW Drucker mit nem Filter möglich sein)

Tobi

----------

## rootsite_berlin

Bäh ... meinst du ich sollte meine verstaubten C Kenntnisse wieder aktivieren?

----------

## slick

Ich meine der PDF-Drucker hat in der Konfiguration die Option ein Script anzugeben, welches nach Ausführung des Druckvorganges angestoßen wird (z.B. für Mail-Versand der PDF). Dieses könnte man mißbrauchen um das erstellte PDF an einen anderen normalen Drucker zu schicken, wenn das eine Option für dich wäre.

----------

## rootsite_berlin

Das ist auf jeden Fall ne Option! Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren und posten wie es gelaufen ist.

----------

